# Where to from here?



## Ihaveadream (Jul 30, 2014)

I have an amazing image of a woman with material draped over her in colours of violet blue and dusty pink with a floral arrangement halo around her head sitting down with male angels that have huge wings bathing her feet in a large bowl of water and an angel flying to the side of her reaching down and touching her shoulder. It would probably be more effective if the woman was pregnant.

I would love to have this image painted of me.. Although I'm not pregnant. 

Please don't blast me saying I'm sexist. I'm not at all I know how kind, caring and appreciative a male can be and something like this shows it.

I'm very imaginative but not talented at drawing, painting or photography. So how does one get this image from her head that's been there for years, into real life material? Thanks all x


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Imagination without talent won't do it unless you're able to work with someone who has talent but no imagination. .You might be able to describe it with _creative_ writing.


----------



## Ihaveadream (Jul 30, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> Imagination without talent won't do it unless you're able to work with someone who has talent but no imagination.


I agree I couldn't paint it myself. I was hoping to find someone that could but didn't know where to start.


----------

